
Google’s new Verified Calls feature will tell you why a business is calling you - guerby
https://techcrunch.com/2020/09/08/googles-new-verified-calls-feature-will-tell-you-why-a-business-is-calling-you/
======
akadruid1
non-techcrunch link: [https://developers.google.com/business-
communications/verifi...](https://developers.google.com/business-
communications/verified-calls) TLDR: Google Ads customers can now customise
the appearance of phone app when they call, for a subset of Android users

